# Hello from Gloucester, UK



## weareborg (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi all.

My name is Andy and I'm from Gloucester, UK. Its been 20 odd yrs since I last built any type of plastic model kit, and I'm 38 now, so as you can imagine, I've forgotten alot. 

Back then, there was no internet to help beginners like myself, so I had to just try my best. I used to build aircraft mainly, and I can still see them now, hanging from my small box-room bedroom ceiling. I had quiet a few models. Various WW2 aircraft as well as more modern fighter aircraft. The largest model I had was a P-51D Mustang. I can't remember what scale it was, but it had a wing span of about 20 inches or so, and I had to save up my paper-round money each week to pay for it. Luckily for me, our local model shop at the time, had a saving club, so I could pay off as much or as little as I could afford. I think it cost me around £45 back in 1986/7. 

As with most hobbies we have as children, it was all put aside for more grown-up pastimes 

So now, I have decided to start again, and re-kindle the love and joy I used to have in building model kits. I know this is a aircraft forum, but I will be building other kits too. Mainly ships, and possibly tanks.

I have already bought my 1st kit, and I will be posting it in the right forum for you all to follow, and hopefully guide me along the way. 

Thanks for listening. 


Andy


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 14, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing some pics, Andy. Welcome aboard.


----------



## weareborg (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks Matt

I've already started and I'll be posting the pics shortly.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 14, 2010)

Welcome aboard Andy, and welcome back to the world of modeling. A lot of us here got sucked back in


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Colin1 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi Andy
are you in the county or the city itself?


----------



## weareborg (Oct 14, 2010)

I live in the city mate. I'm originally from Staffordshire, but I moved here 2 yrs ago to live with the misses.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 14, 2010)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Colin1 (Oct 14, 2010)

weareborg said:


> I live in the city mate. I'm originally from Staffordshire, but I moved here 2 yrs ago to live with the misses.


Oh right
if you were from Cheltenham I was going to ask you if the book festival had started yet


----------



## weareborg (Oct 14, 2010)

Colin1 said:


> Oh right
> if you were from Cheltenham I was going to ask you if the book festival had started yet



It's on now untill the 17th Colin. Just googled it to check for you.


----------



## Colin1 (Oct 14, 2010)

weareborg said:


> Just googled it to check for you.


Why didn't I think of that?


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 14, 2010)

Welcome aboard Andy


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 15, 2010)

G'day mate welcome to the forum....


----------



## weareborg (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks guys for the warm welcome. I've been progressing a little more on my 1st model in 20 yrs. See my post in the 'Start to Finish' section for the process so far.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 15, 2010)

G'day Andy, another cheery greeting from 'down under', glad to have you join us.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi Andy, welcome from 'Up North' in Cheshire.


----------



## Loiner (Oct 15, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. The return to modelling story is quite a familiar one now; many of us have travelled a similar route and are returning to our earlier stable passtimes. Looking forward to seeing your modelling progress.

Rob.


----------



## weareborg (Oct 15, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Hi Andy, welcome from 'Up North' in Cheshire.



I'm originally from Stoke on Trent, so your not that far from my home town roots.


----------



## Colin1 (Oct 15, 2010)

weareborg said:


> I'm originally from Stoke on Trent, so your not that far from my home town roots.


A Stokie
gotta be a Port Vale fan...


----------



## weareborg (Oct 15, 2010)

Colin1 said:


> A Stokie
> gotta be a Port Vale fan...



Who the hell are the Vale?????? 

I'm not really a football fan, but I do watch the England games.


----------



## Colin1 (Oct 15, 2010)

weareborg said:


> I'm not really a football fan... ...I do watch the England games


Two phrases, but curiously synonymous


----------



## Colin1 (Oct 15, 2010)

You a Star Trek fan then Andy?


----------



## P40NUT (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to thge forum, Andy. Enjoy the place.

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome from across the border!


----------



## rochie (Oct 17, 2010)

hello from the NE Andy


----------



## Njaco (Oct 17, 2010)

Welcome from Gloucester, USA!!!!


----------



## weareborg (Oct 17, 2010)

thanks for the welcomes guys.

Yeah Colin, I do love Star Trek. How could you tell????  I not totally nuts about it like other fans, but I do think it was the best TV show ever made. Closely followed by the remake of Battle Star Galactica.


----------



## Colin1 (Oct 17, 2010)

weareborg said:


> Yeah Colin, I do love Star Trek. How could you tell????  I not totally nuts about it like other fans, but I do think it was the best TV show ever made. Closely followed by the remake of Battle Star Galactica.


I only saw scant clips of the new Galactica but it seemed very good, a bit more hard-edge than Trek, which seemed family-viewing oriented by comparison.

OK Andy

Sovereign class vs Galaxy class

who'd win?


----------



## weareborg (Oct 17, 2010)

Colin1 said:


> I only saw scant clips of the new Galactica but it seemed very good, a bit more hard-edge than Trek, which seemed family-viewing oriented by comparison.
> 
> OK Andy
> 
> ...



Oh Sovereign hands down. She was a beautiful looking ship. Very sleak looking. The Galaxy class always looked clumsy looking to me. One of the reason they decided to get rid of it in 'ST - Generations' was because it didn't photograph too well apparently. 

As for BSG, yeah it was defo hard edged. I was watching it a few weeks ago, and the misses was sitting there with me, and she said ' This isn't the BSG she remembers!!!'


----------



## Colin1 (Oct 17, 2010)

weareborg said:


> Oh Sovereign hands down


Ohhhhhhh I'm not so sure there Andy
pump this out to full screen with the button in the bottom right and have your sound on

It's from an errr, actual fight that took place... between ummm, real starships...


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5gVE_oA8ag_


----------



## weareborg (Oct 17, 2010)

That is soooooooooooo wrong. 

I do like the music though. Even though its from the PS2 game 'Medal of Honor'


----------



## Geedee (Oct 18, 2010)

Welcome to family Andy


----------



## weareborg (Oct 18, 2010)

Thank you Gary.

Love your P-51D cockpit. Thats what I call skill.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 18, 2010)

....and to feed my usual Yorktown obsession, just _how_ many Yorktowns is there in ST??


----------



## weareborg (Oct 18, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> ....and to feed my usual Yorktown obsession, just _how_ many Yorktowns is there in ST??



Only 2:- USS Yorktown, a Constitution-class starship appearing in the 23rd century
USS Yorktown (NCC-61137), a Zodiac-class starship appearing in the 24th century


----------



## Geedee (Oct 25, 2010)

weareborg said:


> That is soooooooooooo wrong.
> 
> I do like the music though. Even though its from the PS2 game 'Medal of Honor'



Dude....thats not wrong....this is !!!!....(sorry, not to hijack the thread !)


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OT08xFj836I_


----------



## weareborg (Oct 25, 2010)

Yeah Gary that is just sooooooo wrong. funny as f**k though.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 25, 2010)

Brilliant! Darned sight better than the other cr*p !!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Cheers Andy!


----------

